# woooooo :D



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

wwoooooo started my first injection of buserlin last night  wasnt as bad as i thought it was going to be but still weird sticking a needle in my self lol xxxxx 
is anyone else around the same stage as me  xxxx 

if its your first time how did you feel when you had to inject you self for the first time ? xxx


----------



## everydayisagift (May 6, 2012)

Hi Hun 

I am not starting yet 
But noticed your having treatment do to the same reason i had to failed VR  

Just wanted to wish you all the luck hun


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya hun xxx 
yeah unfortunatly it didnt work  sometimes we wished we just went for ivf in the first place xxxxx 
good luck to you to hun in your upcomeing treatments xxxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Well done, the first isn't so bad, after a while u feel like a pin cushon!

Good luck xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hello hoping xxx 
staring to feel a bit like that now and im only on my 3rd day lol xxxx 
thanks xxx 
good luck to you to with all you future endovors xxxxx


----------



## haylie21 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi hun,

I have just started my injection on day 5 of injecting now and starting to feel like a pin cushion lol. I'm not injecting myself my dp is doing it for me. Have you got any side effects? I keep feeling sick and getting hot flushes and the shakes but only last minutes. But I'm not sure if it's just all in my head. How are you finding everything, there is so much to take in. Hopefully it will all be worth it  

Would be nice to keep in touch x x x


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi rose, I am down regging at min. Have my baseline scan on weds. This is my second cycle of icsi x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya haylie21 xx 
erm the only side affects i seem to get is i get a but akie n a tinie sore but apart from that i dont really get anything else xxx 

hello angel_83 
hope this cycle goes well for you  xxx fingures crossed xxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

This time I've been feeling alittle moody and tired.


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

awww  hope your moods pass soon  luckly so far it hasnt affected my moods xxxxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Not so moody today   Monday morning is out the way so it cn only get better!

Rose - Do you know when you are due for EC?

I hven't been given date but I'm guessing it will be around the first week of June


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hello angel_83 xx 
oh thats good xxx i think i might have put my needle in a littl wrong today i was rushing so i was 15 mins late i know it only 15 mins but i get worryed that if im even 5 mins late it could go wrong lol xxx anyways i did the injection and it stung a little this time and i was left with a stinging nettle looking mark on my stomach for about 30mins  ill see if it happens again tomoz if it does then somomethings wrong of not it was just probley where i just shuved it in there lol xxxx 
yeah im due egg collection week commencing 11 june xxxxxx 
yeah i would of said you would probley be around the same date as me xxxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Rose - Try not to worry too much about your injections. The other night I was about an hour and a half late doing mine because it was my DF birthday and I got side tracked.

I had my baseline scan today, everything is looking as it should be. I start my Gonal F tomorrow and back in for another scan on Tues.

How are you??


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hello angel 
Yeah probley me just being over parranioed lol xxxx 
Glad everythings looking well for you  I got my baseline scan on monday xxxx 
Yeah I'm gd just work n appointment ect got my husbands pesa tomorrow got to leave home about 5.45am to walk to station xxx 
How are you doing today ? Xx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Rose - How did you husbands Pesa go today? Thats an early start for you...you will sleep well tonight


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya angel_83 xxx 

just got on line xxxx 

yeah it wel really well the got sperm did test on it said it was gd and strond they have frozen it now. there goin to unfreez a bit tomorrow to make sure it can withstand the freezing and thawring process and they will call us tomorrow around 10am  im sooooooo happy that they got some and they got some in the pesa so my dh didnt have to have the tesa  thats deffently a weight off my sholders knowing that we now have sperm  xxxx 

yeah i should deffently sleep well tonight  i asked about that reaction i said i had and she said its just where i didnt pinch enuff skin it didnt go in deep enuff and collected in the layer between the skin and mussle and that its nothing to worry about it just ment it took a little longer to get in my system as it then had to bacily seep through my musle layer sorta thing instead of being injected lol xxxx but she said its nothing to worry about so that was another weight off my mine lol xxxxx 

how are you doing today ? xxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Rose - thats great news about your DH...you must be so pleased! And a huge weight off your mind. There are so many stages to get through in this whole fertility rollercoaster  

A couple of injections that I have done have come out in massive bruises whilst the rest you wouldn't even be able to see where I've done them so I guess thats the same as you in that I've not injected deep enough perhaps

My DF is having his retrival on the day as a back up if he can't produce any in his sample. But I know he won't as that is what happened to us on our last cycle. 

What area is your clinic?

I have to travel to notts for mine x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hello angel_83 xx

so sorry for the delay xx 
yes it deffenlty a big weight off my mind xxx 
oh dead well fingurs crossed that if theres non in the sample that it all works out in the retreval xxxx 
has he had a retreval befor ? xxx 
its in centre london i think i got to london womens clinic on harley street xxxx 
notts :O cor thats to far for me to travle xxxx 
what clinic you with ? xxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Yes he had ssr on our last icsi they managed to get some but not enough to freeze any. 

I'm with nurture. Although I'm from leics..I travel to notts.

How are you feeling rose? Xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

awww hunnie thats a real shame they didnt have enuff to freeze  hugs xxx 
cor thats a little way to travle isnt it ? didnt they have and clinics nearer you or was it you just new this clinic was the one you wanted ? xxx 
yeah im feelin ok a little pinchie and nervious about the scan today and the fact that this is the first time in travled the tube by myself i a bit bricking it lol xxx 

hows you today ?x xx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

how did the scan go rose? x

I feel really good today...hope i'm responding well to the stimms. Will find out tomorrow at my scan


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya hunie yeah it all wnt well she said my womb is nice and thin and that my right overy is more active than my right but all looks really well xxx iv just started my meaphor tonight and gone down from 50ui buserlin to 20ui xxxx 
so all go go go now and i got a scan on saterday at 12.30 to see how everything is going xxxx 

oooo good luck for you scan tomoz hun fingers crossed for you xxxxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Rose, scan went ok today I've got to carry on with my stimms and I'm due back Saturday for a scan. They said earliest day for EC will be Monday but I reckon it will be Wednesday.

Glad everything is ok with you...we will have to update each other saturday after our scans. Hope your feeling ok in yourself...my headaches have stopped now. 

It only took my 45mins to get to notts this morning and I still managed to get to work for 10am. My scans are at 7.30am are yours early? x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya hun xxx 
ooooo so only next week then  xxxx 
yeah deffenlty inform you on wensday lol xxxx 
glad you head akes have stoped now me personal can deal with feeling sick but head akes i cant deal with probley coz i get to little head akes a year that when i do get one it reall hurts sorta thing xxxx 
my scans are all over the place so far they have let me chose ruffle what time and most of them have been between 12pm and 3pm xxxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Rose I'm counting the days down untill Saturday I hope I get given my date for EC after my scan sat. How are you today hun? Have you booked any time off with work during your EC, ET and 2ww? 

Sending you a big   and hope your feeling ok today x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya hun xxxx 

yeah i keep think will saterday hurry up and get here lol i wanna find out if everything goin well with the simming lol xxx im so inpaciant lol xxx 

should you get you date this saterday then ? xx

no i have book any time off yet xx they no im going throught ivf so when i find out the date of my egg collection i will book it off same with egg transfur and ill book a couple probley about 5 or 6 days off work and see if i can work from home the rest of the time as luckly i can do all my work needed to do from home  xxxx 
have you book any time off already then ? xxx

im feeling ok today went swimming with my sister coz iv stoped goin to the gym while doing ivf as i didnt want to risk anything but i had to come out of the pool after 30mins as i started to feel a but pinchie so i stoped as i didnt want to push it xxxxx 

how u feeling today ? xxxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Rose, 

Feeling ok...not long until Saturday now. Tomorrow should go fast as we are hving a Jubilee party in the office which will be nice. I''m hoping I will get my date for EC saturday but it all depends on how I am responding to the drugs  

How are you feeling today on your drugs? x


----------



## missy86 (Jun 1, 2012)

hello ladies..
I'm new to fertility friends and ivf icsi..
I'm half way through my treatment and started stimms 2days ago. i bad side effects from the menopause injection but feels like I'm back to myself again now    Ive got a date for EC but i no that can change, I'm getting closer and getting excited but also nervous.
just hope it works   

hope u all get Ur dream at the end of Ur journey, and would like to keep in touch along the way, i dnt really talk to anyone about my treatment so this place is just Wat i need. 

hope u all have a lovely weekend 

  love Missy


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiay angel_83 
i did reply to your last message but for somereason its not on here lol xxxx 

how did you go on saterday ? xx 

they did my scan and said iv got 40 folical growing alltoghter 19 on one side and 21 on the other :O i know a lot lol xxx i got another scan tomorrow xx goin to be great for me as iv got to travle up to london and its the jubilie lol xxxx great luckly they have given me and ealry appointment so it shouldnt be to bad lol xxxx 

they tole me that the bloatation and the aking pain sorta thing was all normal so iv got nothing to worry about xxx 

they also said that by the looks of things my ec will deff be the 11th june but it could happen on the 9th but deffently no later than the 11th did you get your date ? xxxxx 

how are you doin ? xx

hello missy86 xx
oh dear wel glad to hear you are feeling better now xxxx iv been on the stims for ermmmmm 5 days i think lol i loose track of days sometimes lol xxx 
this treatment is deffently i mixed rolocoster of emotions  xxx 
wel your always welcome to come a chat  xxxx 
where are you haveing your treatment ? xxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Rose, that is a great amount of follies...you must be pleased!   Hope you get to London ok tomorrow...like you said it's not a great day to be going but if it's early it shouldn't be as bad. Let me know how you scan goes tomorrow...will be thinking of you  

Welcome missy how are you feeling on your stimms? Ive been getting very tired 

My scan went ok yest and they have said everything is progressing as is should, I'm due back for a scan tomorrow as well so I will let you know how it goes. I really hope I get a date for EC soon i'm getting so impatiant


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya angel_83 xx 
how was your scan today ? xx
they now found 46 folicals all toghter 23 on each side xxx 
they took my estrogen levels as wel and said that it was all normal and they have droped me from 150ui to 112.5ui xxxx 
have they given you a ec date yet ? xxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hiya rose..scan went really well due in for ec weds. I've Gota take my hcg injection tonight and then a drug free day tomorrow.

Your coming on really good..have they given you a next scan date? Or ec? You sound ready hun xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

lol we seem to be goin to our clinics at the same times lol xxxx 
i got another scan on wensday  xxxx 
they have said my ec will eather be 9th fo june (saterday) or 11th fo june (monday) xxxxx 
bet your relived to have no more injections  xxxx 
yeah they said that the majority of them are mesuring 10mm some are 12mm some are 17mm some are 15mm but there all gd size for where i am in the stimming xxxx 
do you know how many folical your have ? i may have asked already lol if i have forgive my stumped memory lol xxxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm not sure hun how many follies as they didn't tell me. You sound like you have lots. Good luck for weds i hope you get your ec day x we will have to catch up later that day see how we get on x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

yeah i have quite a few lol xxxx will do hun  xxx oooo good luck for wensday tho     for you  xxx


----------



## missy86 (Jun 1, 2012)

hi ya i was feeling ok on stimms. until today!
as soon as i had both injections i got really bad cramping and had it all day resulting in me having to call in sick at work   really not gud...
im due back to the clinic tomorrow for a scan just hope everything is ok... i cnt take this pain much longer.


so glad everything is goin so well for u both   
lots of love missy xxx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hello missy86 xx 
awww sorry to hear you had a lot of pain  xx hopefuly its nothing bad and just the normal symptoms of the stimms xxxx
is this your first stimming scan tomorrow ? xxxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Rose how are you? How was your scan? Any date for EC yet?

Had EC yest, got 13 eggs, 7 for me and 6 for my recipient. all 7 of my eggs were mature. Got the call this morning and 3 out of the 7 have fertilised...im so pleased. Booked in for et tomorrow at 10 to have 2put back.
DF has even got enough to freeze his little swimmers which is better than our last cycle.


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya angel xx 
in gd thanks just a bit bloated xx yeah the scan yesterday went well then have done another estrogen level and iv got another scan to day at 2.40 but the looks of it i think im going to be takeing my trigger tonight and have ec on saterday  xxxx but ill find out for deff to day xx

i was litley just logging on to write a message to see how it all went as i couldnt get on the internet last night blooming sky blaming bt and bt blaming sky lol xxx 

oh wow  xxx so happy for you  xxx so tomorrown you will be pupo  xxxx yay  xxx oh that fantastic about the swimmers glad you got quite abit this time  xxx 
 this all goes well about you will have a  wooo  xxxx 
how are you feeling today ? one girl iv been chatting to says shes in a lot of pain the day after xxxx 
do you know what grade you little eggies are at ? xxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks rose - not sure what grade they are at, I will ask them tomorrow. Hope yoou get EC saturday let me know later how your scan goes. I'm feeling not too bad today on my last cycle i was a lot more bloated after. So far so good  

I've got antherr long day/night until et tomorrow x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

ill defiantly email you later  i hope i get to have it Saturday to dnt think i can wate till Monday lol im impatient lol xxx 
glad your feeling ok tho  xxx 
ooooooo so excited for you  xxxx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya angel xx 

wel im taking my trigger in 30mins and im haveing my ec done on saterday  wooo hooo  xxx 

cant belive its here already  xxx 

how are you today ? xxx hows everything goin ? xxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Rose are you enjoying your drug free day? Will be thinking about you for EC tomorrow x
I had ET today was really nervous all last night that the embies wouldn't make it through the night but they did and I now have 2 embies on board! YAY!!! One is 5 cell and the other is not so good at 3-4 cell I think. 

Had a nice easy day today watching dvds...and df made me dinner so going to make the most of it lol

How are you? x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiay angel xx 
yeah its deffently strange not haveing to have an injection tonight lol xxxx 
awww im glad you got two on bord and everythings ok  your now pupo  woooooo got all my fingers crossed and   that you get a BFP  xxxxx 
you booked time of work now ? xxx
yeah im ok really bloated wel i dnt feel bloated but if you didnt know me and looked at me you would probley think im about 2-3 months up the duffer xxxx 
did you put on any weight thought the ivf? xxxx 
so far iv only put 3lbs on but iv herd so some women putting like 10lbs on glad i didnt tho xxxx 
so you had a 2 day transfer ? xxx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya angel xxx 

wel just got home  they collected 18 eggs 9 for me and 9 for the other woman  xxx
feel really sore atm  not to bad but sore and bleeding a little  xxxx 
hope your feling gd today ? xx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Wow rose that's a brilliant amount. Rest up tonight  
Are they calling you in the morning?
I had abit of bleeding too but cleared up by the second day x

I'm a lot less sore today been moving about as normal this morn but sat down and relaxing now


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya angel xxx 

yeah there going to call me about half 8 9am tomorrow to let me know how many have fertilised ect  xxx 
the pain is starting to ease off abit now still a bit twingie but at least i can get up and down lol it took me about 5 mins to get out of the car as everytime i went to lif my self up it would really twing but its getting beter now just not looking foward to putting tables in places things should never go in to for the next 5 days lol xxxx 
awww thats good to hear you starting to feel abit better  xxxxx 
how long did you hurt after ec for ? xxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

I was hurting for about 2 days after ec. I have been taking it easy. Hope you have a good sleep tonight as I know how hard it is waiting for the call in the morning. Are you feeling ok about everything? 

I've had a few twinges but I would imagine that is the pesserys,or my overies settling down x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

i no it may seem a bit crude to ask lol xx but did it hurt you to wee ? like not as in when you weed it burnt but when you went to the wee you would get like a sharp twing in you overies/stomach way xxx 
yeah the clinic told my husband to treat me like a princess lol xxx 
i hope so to shoudl be to bad apart from the pain its all abit sureal thats iv had the ec and i dnt think its hit me yet that they have got my eggs and are in the process of makeing me a baby  xxxx 
yeah im feeling ok atm like you said just a bit twingie in my passages lol xxx 
and my stomach feels a bit tender xxxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

I know what you mean about the weeing thing I was exactly the same..don't worry hun it does ease. 
Do you know if you'll have a 2day transfer or 5? Or will you find out tomorrow. I know some clinics do a 3day transfer. Mine only do 2 or 5. 

I've been terrible already ready lots of people's stories on here x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya hun xxxx 
thats gd, wel its not good but its gd that its not just me feeling it  xxx 
they said ill eather have transfer on tuesday (3 days transfer) or thursday (5day transfer) they have booked me in for tuesday so that its all booked already just incase we cnt do thurdays but it wil deffently be eather one of those two days xxxx 
i got all my fingurs crossed for you send sending some   and   xxxx 
how long have you got till you test now ? xxxxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Test day is the 22nd June so still ages away. 
Have you heard from the clinic rose? Xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya angel xxxx
wel lwc called me today xx our of 9 4 wernt mature enuff so they couldnt be used 2 didnt make it over night  so its left me with 3 eggies so i will be having my tranfer on tuesday just pray and wish that these three are good strong ones and i get to have 2 put back on tuesday xxxx 
little sad that i didnt get to take my eggie to blast but three is better than non and hopfuly these three are strong and stickie  xxxxx 

i think iv worked out that my test day is the 25th or 26th xxxx

how are you feelin today ? xx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

3 is a great number sending you lots of      well done hun! 
Are you less uncomfortable today? I'm feeling much better but alittle moody! Don't know why just snappy lol 
We will be able to go crazy together on our 2ww. I'm off work next week but back the week after


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Did they grade your embies? X


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks hun xxxx 
yeah feeling a bit better today not as sore as yesterday but still a little pinchie xxxx 
awww maby its just coz you cant do anything wel you can do normal things but i meen it not like you injecting every day now or goin for scans ect you just wateing and its probley makin you a bit funny if you know what i meen xxx 
yep deffently lol you cn go crazy to me n viserverser lol xxxx yeah me to well sorta in working from home this week and back at work week after on the tuedsay xxx
erm they probley did but she didnt say anything to me down the phone and i just forgot to ask lol xxx 
what grades where yous ? xxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi rose how are you ?
Good luck for tomorrow..hope your feeling better x 

Not sure what grades but one was a 5cell and the other a 3 or 4 cell.

I feel back to normal today although I'm still a little windy lol sorry tmi


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiay angel xxxx 
yeah im ok still a bit sore when i stand up but apart from that im fine no other sympotoms like sickness or anything xxx 
thanks hun xx gettin so excited yet nervious about tomorrow  xxx 
oh right ill ask about mine tomorrow when i get there  xxx 
thats ok hun xx your not the only one lol tbh iv been windie scince the tablets iv had to been putting in places lol xxxx

you keeping youself mently buzy atm ? xxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hiya...kept myself busy yesterday as I had my mum and little nephew round which was nice but today I have nothing planned so I've got to keep away from google lol   It's nice to relax though as I rarely get that in the week.

Thinking of you today rose...let me know how ET goes   xxx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Hiya angel xxx let's for work with my husband today as he's working in london anways so were do his jobs amd then got to the clinic xxx thery called me this morning they said out of the three I had two good guailty eggs is I herd the right I think she said I had a 2x7 cell and a 2x7 pluss cell is thsi good ? There at day 3 xxxx but my 3rd egg was. 2x5 cell so they will only have 2 that are good enuff to use which I'm fine with as I would liked to have at least 2 anyways xxxx 
Sounds like you had a really nice day yesterday  xxx yes deffently stay away from google  xxxxx 
Can't wate for half 12  xxxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

They sound perfect hun...roll on 12.30 for you


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Yay xxxxx. I can't wate eater ill message you later to let's you know how it.went xxx


----------



## missy86 (Jun 1, 2012)

hello ladies..
good luck with Ur treatment, so nice to hear it step by step, i had my trigger injection last night at 10.45 pm.
i have a drug free day today yay!! I'm going in for egg colletion 9.30 tomorrow morning I'm so excited but a little worried about how I'm going to feel after EC! Ive been told i do a pregnancy test on 27th June fingers and toes all crossed for u all and myself  
lots of love Missy xx xx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi missy,

Yay for egg collection tomorrow sending you lots of   

Are you off work for your 2ww? x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya angel xxxx 
all went well today got two embies put back in got to take pregnancy test on the 26th pray and wish that all goes really well and we bothe get your well waited BFP xxxx 
felt so stranges especily when she was cleaning my cervix didnt like that part xxxx 
i got a pic of the two eggies inside my womb  xxxx

Hiya Missy86 xx
good luck for your ec tomorrow morning hun xxx 
your feel a litttle sore after to me personaly it was just like medium perioud pains and i got a little bloated xxxx 
ooooooo so your have your hpt the day after me  xxxx
send you lots  of wishes xxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Rose,     your now pupo congrats hun. You can relax now and let your little embies snuggle in xx 

Has your bloating gone now? X


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

yay xx we is both pupo lol xxxx woop woop xxxx
erm no not really less than it was but im still bloated and a bit sore xxxx 
how are you feeling today ? xxxx


----------



## missy86 (Jun 1, 2012)

hello ladies i had my EC yesterday,they got 17 eggs and i had 9.
i got a call this morning and only 2 had fertalized   i was expecting more but at least i have 2, I'm all booked in for et tomorrow 12.15.
I'm feel like Ive have the wind knocked out of me ATM but i no i have to stay positive (finding it very hard to)
thinking of u all   love Missy xxx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hello Missy86 xx 
thats a sham only two fertilised i know hoe you feel hun they got 18 from me i got 9 as well and 3 fertilised but one wasnt good enuff so i only ended up with two  as well but they were little fighters and gd grade 2 - 7 cells and i had both put back xx
just try to think positive hun 2 is better than none at the end of the day ay xx thats the way i thought about it anyways i deffently wasnt exspecting for 7 of them not to make it but i still got my two that i wanted  xxxx now just trying to stay positive for the hpt xxxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Missy - like rose said 2 it def better than none. on my first cycle i only got one so when I got 2 this time I was so pleased lol
Try and stay positive xx

Rose - how are you? I've been trying to keep myself busy. I'm feeling very 'normal' had a few AF aches but thats about it!


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya angel xx
yeah im ok a little worryed xx have you had blotation after et ? iv got really bloated i look about 4 months gone but its not a watery bloated like when you eat to much on when i was on the drugs its like a solid bloated xxx 
im woryed about ohss but i got  no other of the symptoms like pain or sickness or headake or bowl problems or fever im just really solid bloated i look about 4 months gone xxx 
my firend who had ivf got ohss and she had to have her stomach drained coz she was holding fluid but she also had other symptoms like sickness xxxxx 
well fingers crossed there good af aces xxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Rose I think you should ring the clinic and see what they say. Do you feel any better today hun?


----------



## missy86 (Jun 1, 2012)

hey ladies hope ur all ok just thought id give u a up date i had my et today 2 embroys in one was top grade 4 cell the other was 2nd from top grade 4cell... so now its just 12day wait   that this works..
good luck to u all x


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya angel xxx 
i went to the clinic today and they scaned me and said i got mild ohss my overies are a little large and i got free fluid so they have stuch me on asprin and another injection xxxxx 
how are you today xxx

hiya missy86 xxx 
awww great you go to have two put back in to xxxx hows you feeling ? xxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Missy great news in your 2 embies on board your now PUPO yay! Hope your feeling ok x 

Rose hun how are you? Hope the ohss is easing when is your test date?

Afm I have zero symptoms so not holding out much hope for a positive. I'm going to be good though and not test till friday which is my OTD. Trying to keep up beat but been having a few low days. These Damn hormones are making me cry over the silly things lol 

Sending lots of   and a big


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiay angel xxx 
yeah just feeling really bloated again really feel like im being streached and crushed and got really bad back ake where everything is just presure xxxxx
im test date is the 26th xxx 
awww hunie xxx sometimes people dont have symptons tho hun just think is it was done naturley you wouldnt be haveing any symptoms not anyway xxxx hugs xxxx
got everything crossed for you for friday hunie xxxxx  
how are you feeling today ? xxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks rose, I've had a busy dat today so not had time to think about it too much but had a few aches. Sorry to hear your still bloated are you having a relaxing evening? 
I read lots of positive stories on here. 
I'm back in work Monday which I'm not looking forward to but hopefully the week will go quicker xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya hun xxx 
yeah im sitting on th lap top and my dh is playing cod lol xxx i cooked dinna tho coz i have to eat a lot more meat and poor hubbie hasnt cooked in so long that i didnt wanna risk soggie new potatos or under cooked meat lol xxxx he does do a great fry up tho which he cooked last night as i just couldnt move really last night xxxx 
fingurs crossed we will be one of them positive storys to  xxx 
i would have been back at work tuesday but the clinic have advised me agenst it due to ohss xxxx  so will probley feel slower the closer it gets now as they dont wate me back at work till eather the ohss has compleatly gone on untill i get my test back xxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

It's good you have time off as you wouldn't want to make your ohss worse you've got to look after yourself hun x 
It's nice to have the support on this forum isnt it...makes me less   lol 
I haven't posted on the 2ww cycle cos I'm too scared if I get a negative but I have been following peoples posts.


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

i no xxxx 
yeah its deffently nice to be able to talk to people who are on the same wavelength as you  xxx
the only thing iv posted on there is about my grade + cells to see if it was ok and about this ohss but i havent done anything where im like yay 2ww ect ect xxxx 
oh and someone was worryed about pain when she sneesed and i just said u get that to some times but it could  be to do with the ohss or with the face our bodys are still trying to heal from the ec as well xxxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Rose and Missy how are you both?

My first dy back at work today...still thinking about test day Friday but at least I will be busyier this week. Had a few AF aches but still no change...my (.Y.) are less sore and not as big


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya angel xxx
yeah not to bad today last night i had my first night of fall sleep  xx i went for a scan today and she said there everthing has gone down by half dnt get me wrong im still really bloated but its going down  xxxx 
oooooooo 4 days till your test  yay 4 days till you find out if your a mummie  xxx 
how are you ? xxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi rose feeling better today..not long till otd. I'm being good and not testing early. Iv had heightend sense of smell not sure if this is the pessary or my mind playing tricks. Had more af aches around my back today so think she's on her way.

How are you hun? How's the bloating? X


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

hiya angel xx 
only 2 days to go to your test day yay  xxxx 
awww wel your find out on friday ay  xxxx so exited for you xxxx 
awww wel they could be baby pains a lot of ppl say they have had bad af pains and thought they was goin to come on and found that they were pregnent xxxx 
yeah im okish was all gone and haveing gd sleeps then last night its like it all came back again and i ended up just sleeping on the sofa xxxxx 
still as bloated as befor she said everythings gone down by half but i still look as fat lol xxxx 
dont cave in and test early tho as even a day can make a difference by what iv see on here xxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi rose hun...its a bfn for me   feeling sad but will try sgain.
How are you?   you get your bfp tues xxx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh hunnie I'm so sorry to hear that  hugs xxx we'll they have done my test early And I got a [email protected] however iv been in hospital for the last 2 days coz my ohss has shot up omg the ivf I would go through a hunrdard times but this ohss has made me think if I got twins this time I dnt think I'm ganna do ivf again xxxxx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

How are yopu coaping ? Xxxx


----------



## angel_83 (Oct 7, 2010)

Sorry to hear your in hospital but great news you have a positive x

I'm ok just planning my next cycle. I'm going to go abroad next time so i can use all my eggs.

Let me know how you get on   Hope you get better soon xx


----------



## Rose10 (Aug 14, 2011)

So if you get 7 eggs you going to have all 7 put back ? Xxxxx 
I'm still in hospital atm  getting a bit borning and I rwally can't wate to be back in my own bed lol xxx
How are you feeling today ? Xxx


----------

